# What macros to hit?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently 14st 10lb (205lbs)

5ft 11"

16-18% BF

Heading in to last 2 weeks of pct and I've gained a bit of extra fat over the last 2 months.

What macros would be recommended to lose some bf but slowly to avoid muscle loss (natty low test)??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@lewishart @TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24

Any advice please guys


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

-300 deficit for now would be fine

1.25g of protein per lb

0.33-0.45g of fat per lb

rest carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> -300 deficit for now would be fine
> 
> 1.25g of protein per lb
> 
> ...


^this

Nothing drastic needed G-Man.

What's the macros/diet look like as we speak? Staying off those liquid cals at the weekend I hope lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> ^this
> 
> Nothing drastic needed G-Man.
> 
> What's the macros/diet look like as we speak? Staying off those liquid cals at the weekend I hope lol


Not followed a plan for a while other than hitting 250-300g protein a day.

Mostly estimating my foods.

Just want to get bf back under control, and be in a good position to recomp when I've recovered, and ready for my summer cycle :tongue:

Just after some figures to aim for and will get a meal plan back in place


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> -300 deficit for now would be fine
> 
> 1.25g of protein per lb
> 
> ...


What would you put my total calories at for maintenance?

I can use this to work out the deficit and adjust as and when needed


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> What would you put my total calories at for maintenance?
> 
> I can use this to work out the deficit and adjust as and when needed


No calculator will be accurate at this point I don't think but a rough guideline:

IIFYM Calculator


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> No calculator will be accurate at this point I don't think but a rough guideline:
> 
> IIFYM Calculator


Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Not followed a plan for a while other than hitting 250-300g protein a day.
> 
> Mostly estimating my foods.
> 
> ...


Mate we've seen you in awesome shape and a low BF before, do what you did then - if you can lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Mate we've seen you in awesome shape and a low BF before, do what you did then - if you can lol


Just after some reassurance as I'll be doing it natty (other than grhp-2 and mod grf :whistling: ).

Looking at a different method as last time food got boring quickly!

Hopefully IIFYM will give me much more freedom while still following a good clean diet


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The other guys beat me to it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> The other guys beat me to it


Thanks for popping in and confirming anyway mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> No calculator will be accurate at this point I don't think but a rough guideline:
> 
> IIFYM Calculator


Does it make any difference how I break the meals down as long as the daily totals are hit??

Can I use myfitnesspal alongside this or do you find it easier to just plan in advance??


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Does it make any difference how I break the meals down as long as the daily totals are hit??
> 
> Can I use myfitnesspal alongside this or do you find it easier to just plan in advance??


I use myfitnesspal; I don't break down my meals in any particular way. As long as totals are hit by end of the day you will notice no difference.

Thecrediblehuik'''s Food Diary | MyFitnessPal.com

my food diary as an example if you want to just take a flick through.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Will pop these up to show how far I've let myself go.

Hopefully this will spur me on to get back on track


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Tommy's advise is spot on.

Post up some progress pics would be good to see results


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well after working out macros/calories etc then it comes out at 2461 cals

Pro: 212g

Fat: 73g

Carbs: 238g

Looking at what I have been eating, it comes in just over 4000cals (without ANY alcohol added)

Seems like a massive drop but I'll give it a go and monitor myself.

Have broken it down into 4 meals and one snack with a shake and fruit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Well after working out macros/calories etc then it comes out at 2461 cals
> 
> Pro: 212g
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Well after working out macros/calories etc then it comes out at 2461 cals
> 
> Pro: 212g
> 
> ...


Should be fine, but don't drop weight too fast if you want to retain as much muscle as possible.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

The Macros are identical to mine, but im 5'8" and around the same weight, im dropping 1 to 2 lbs a week and putting on some small amount of mass. If your going low on calories why not Do I.F. for a while? skipping brekky makes it pretty easy and train fasted with some BCAA to stop any muscle wastage? meal frequency isnt important, you can sit down to two meals a day and still get lean gains.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looks good.


Tore my shoulder last year so training was all messed up.

Started to slack in my diet at the same time and ended up like this.

Over 2 months with no aas as well!

Weight hasn't changed much but condition has mostly gone.

Will get a bit leaner, fully recover and then back to getting in shape again ready for the summer!

(Got my stag doo Aug then off to USA for 3 weeks in Sept)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Should be fine, but don't drop weight too fast if you want to retain as much muscle as possible.


x 2 on this. keep cals nice and high to start and aim for say 2 pounds a week loss. the first couple of weeks when you go into a calorie defifict i always seem to drop quite a lot and then it stabilises.

@G-man99 how much water you drinking? how much cardio are you doing? are you taking any fat burners/stims?

how i would start is keep cals high, keep cardio to a minimum and keep fat burners out. then when you hit sticking points i like to add in more cardio before i drop my cals, then drop cals when i hit a sticking point and then add fat burners in when you hit another plateau. dont start with low cals, lots of cardio and a load of clen and t5, add these in as you go pal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Tore my shoulder last year so training was all messed up.
> 
> Started to slack in my diet at the same time and ended up like this.
> 
> ...


You don't look bad mate but because you've been in better shape you feel like you look bad. Must be hard going from aas to no aas.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently doing zero cardio and no fat burners.

Drink 2l water a day plus 3 tea and 800ml in shakes, so about 3.5l

Would you start at 2461 cals from the off with those macros?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@liam0810

This will be an average day, would you change anything


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> @liam0810
> 
> This will be an average day, would you change anything


when you were on 4000 cals were you gaining a lot every week? if not then i'd up your cals to about 3200 at least and see how you get on. maybe up protein a little and your carbs around training.

also, i'd up your water intake to about 5 litres


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> when you were on 4000 cals were you gaining a lot every week? if not then i'd up your cals to about 3200 at least and see how you get on. maybe up protein a little and your carbs around training.
> 
> also, i'd up your water intake to about 5 litres


My weight hasn't changed hardly in the last 3 months.

Only difference is bf slight increase whilst muscle hasn't grown :-(

Will look at adding in another small meal for now and as suggested target it around training.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has posted.

Appreciate your help and its given me something to work with again.

Just lost my way for a while, will get back to basics and work from there


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> My weight hasn't changed hardly in the last 3 months.
> 
> Only difference is bf slight increase whilst muscle hasn't grown :-(
> 
> Will look at adding in another small meal for now and as suggested target it around training.


yeah just add it in around training mate and as i said up water. also add in some BCAA's before training and even intra as well.

dont worry about losing your way, we all do sometimes, it just makes it better when you get your head back down and start seeing the changes again!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> yeah just add it in around training mate and as i said up water. also add in some BCAA's before training and even intra as well.
> 
> dont worry about losing your way, we all do sometimes, it just makes it better when you get your head back down and start seeing the changes again!


Making steady progress and dropped a few lbs.

Aiming for 2800-3000cals a day

Pro 245g

Carb 280g

Fat 80g

Currently staying the same on training and non training days.

Would a pwo shake added on training days be beneficial?

I currently have a meal within an hour of training.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Making steady progress and dropped a few lbs.
> 
> Aiming for 2800-3000cals a day
> 
> ...


It's not always that necessary IMO but you can always have a whey/bcaa/creatine shake after


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> It's not always that necessary IMO but you can always have a whey/bcaa/creatine shake after


Will leave it for now then if it's not that crucial.

Just taking it slowly until May and then add in some aas, T3 and more cardio for 6 weeks.

Will then do a 7 week reverse diet


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Will leave it for now then if it's not that crucial.
> 
> Just taking it slowly until May and then add in some aas, T3 and more cardio for 6 weeks.
> 
> Will then do a 7 week reverse diet


Add the cardio in first and then the t3 later if needed mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Add the cardio in first and then the t3 later if needed mate.


Will do mate, thanks

I'm sure I'll be back to ask a few more questions closer to the time of my cycle :thumb:


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I use myfitnesspal; I don't break down my meals in any particular way. As long as totals are hit by end of the day you will notice no difference.
> 
> Thecrediblehuik'''s Food Diary | MyFitnessPal.com
> 
> my food diary as an example if you want to just take a flick through.


Was having a flick through your food diary . I was surprised ( for no logical reason just expected more with your " size " )to see you on 2400 cals where are you in relation to maintenance ?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> Was having a flick through your food diary . I was surprised ( for no logical reason just expected more with your " size " )to see you on 2400 cals where are you in relation to maintenance ?


I am cutting; losing 1.5-2 lbs a week at 2,400. My maintenance being 3200-3400 region.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I am cutting; losing 1.5-2 lbs a week at 2,400. My maintenance being 3200-3400 region.


How must do you weigh mate? You taking any STIMS?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> How must do you weigh mate? You taking any STIMS?


I weigh 179 lbs right now, down from 187. Not taking anything at all, just on a cruise dose of test.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I weigh 179 lbs right now, down from 187. Not taking anything at all, just on a cruise dose of test.


You're lighter than I thought. From your avi I thought around 200+. Yeah u just started the cut? Much cardio or using diet first?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24

Another quick question.

When I'm in my bulk phase, what do I do with PWO?

Do I have this in addition to my daily calories that I'd have on a rest day?

What would be recommended for pwo macro wise?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> @TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24
> 
> Quick update on progress
> 
> ...


I'd drop those fats down really low (but thats preference) and be adding in carbs ( 9 kcal vs 4 kcal per gram) so you can remove a lot of fats, add carbs and because your caloriess aree lower performance shouldnt decreease. If that makese ANY sense, lol.

I may have misunderstood, same as ah, what do you mean exactly? Do you want further advice on cut or do you want to know what to do after cutting?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> @TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24
> 
> Where do I go from there??
> 
> ...


When you say where do you go.. Do you mean in how to reverse diet out and switch into bulk?? Or how to push on further??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd drop those fats down really low (but thats preference) and be adding in carbs ( 9 kcal vs 4 kcal per gram) so you can remove a lot of fats, add carbs and because your caloriess aree lower performance shouldnt decreease. If that makese ANY sense, lol.


You mean for the last part of the cut to decrease fats but increase carbs? (keeps overall cals the same)

I much prefer carbs anyway :tongue:

How about when I start to reverse diet, where do I go from where the cut ends?

How much to increase the daily cals?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> When you say where do you go.. Do you mean in how to reverse diet out and switch into bulk?? Or how to push on further??


Yeah to switch from cut to bulk?

300 cals a day or 500?

Carbs - fats - pro, what sort of figures?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> You mean for the last part of the cut to decrease fats but increase carbs? (keeps overall cals the same)
> 
> I much prefer carbs anyway :tongue:
> 
> ...


For the cut as above, I'd drop the fats and cals down and add carbs in to bring the cals back to 2000 or whatever figure you were aiming for.

My opinion for going back to bulking/reversee dieting (i'm sure it'll differ from others, but this is sourced via Lyle McDonald iirc):

If you're in a 1,000 kcal deficit, for example

Add 300kcal per week, or ssomething for 3 weeks. Maintain for a week, then start adding ssurplus of cals in.

If you're in a 5,000 kcal deficit, a simple 250/250 overe 2 weeks, maintain a week, then bam Surplus.

It definitely does not need to be any harder than that.

As for macros on the bulk.. as your calorie intake increases and you move into a surplus protein needs drop.. but

0.8-1g of protein per lb

0.4-0.45g of fat per lb

rest carbs

start with a 250-300kcal surplus.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah to switch from cut to bulk?
> 
> 300 cals a day or 500?
> 
> Carbs - fats - pro, what sort of figures?


Pretty tough to say without seeing you.

With fats at 110 already, I'd be making gradual bumps in carbs..

Maybe 220/110/175 initially..

Once body weight stabilises.. Drop a cardio session..

Hold it there for a little until it stabilises... Bump carbs to 210/220..

Reduce the remaining CV sessions.

Reverse diets are funny.. You don't want to just increase straight off the bat.. Buuuut, I also don't like the dragged out Layne Norton approach. I think you should be up at around maintenance within around 4-6 weeks with minimal if any cardio.

(This is assuming you're very lean btw)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Pretty tough to say without seeing you.
> 
> With fats at 110 already, I'd be making gradual bumps in carbs..
> 
> ...


Current pic from just now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Current pic from just now
> View attachment 169001


Wit woo lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> Current pic from just now
> View attachment 169001


Good work 

Try rolling with the above, and see how you go.

Just remember, it's a guide.. Play it by ear, sometimes I may hold in cardio longer.. Other times can drop it straight off the bat.

Keep checking weight, skinfolds and mirror and you can't go wrong!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Good work
> 
> Try rolling with the above, and see how you go.
> 
> ...


Would adding in T3 be a good idea?

Would only use 50mcg and would add in 15g BCAA x twice a day if I did.

Also my only change in cals from training and non training days is a banana and 1 scoop pro-peptide after weights.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good there mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> Would adding in T3 be a good idea?
> 
> Would only use 50mcg and would add in 15g BCAA x twice a day if I did.
> 
> Also my only change in cals from training and non training days is a banana and 1 scoop pro-peptide after weights.


I personally wouldn't.. It's really not difficult to reverse diet if you pay attention. It's not something I'd throw drugs into try and balance out. As you then have to be careful when you cease use of the T3. So effectively you'll be in a similar situation.

If you had T3, I'd have used it for final 4 weeks of cut personally, rather than reduce calories. But that's just me!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> I personally wouldn't.. It's really not difficult to reverse diet if you pay attention. It's not something I'd throw drugs into try and balance out. As you then have to be careful when you cease use of the T3. So effectively you'll be in a similar situation.
> 
> If you had T3, I'd have used it for final 4 weeks of cut personally, rather than reduce calories. But that's just me!


I did mean for my final 4 weeks of the cut mate.

Just wondering if catabolism would be an issue as I'm not using any aas.

That was the reasoning of adding in bcaa to try and minimise any muscle loss.

Would be preferable over dropping cals more as starting to struggle some days


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looking good there mate


Will get a cheeky leg shot up when the Mrs gets back from bingo!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@ah24 knows 1m% more than me.... So do as he says lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Current pic from just now
> View attachment 169001


Looking good mate. Great starting point for next cycle/blast


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> @ah24 knows 1m% more than me.... So do as he says lol


Just like hearing different people's views and methods mate and then seeing which would best suit me.

Tagged you as I know your doing a similar approach that I'll be doing.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> I did mean for my final 4 weeks of the cut mate.
> 
> Just wondering if catabolism would be an issue as I'm not using any aas.
> 
> ...


Ah ok..

Really not an expert here, but I'd say the risk may out-weigh the benefit without AAS. The problem with using BCAA, is it stimulates protein synthesis there and then. T3 is active in the system for hours. I really can't see it making a huge diff tbh.

I'd use something less prone to catabolism like Caffeine/Yohimbine combo.



R0BLET said:


> @ah24 knows 1m% more than me.... So do as he says lol


Haha I wouldn't say that, but thanks! More a geek than anything :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. Great starting point for next cycle/blast


Cheers mate, got Ibiza in the summer then my wedding a few weeks after.

Using these as my inspiration/goal/target


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

At the end of my cut I upped calories over about a week to maintenance.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> At the end of my cut I upped calories over about a week to maintenance.


Last time I did a reverse diet, I just ramped up cals without much regard.

The tren hid a lot of the damage for a while.

Just want this time to go better.

1-2lb a week of lean mass is my goal over the 8-9 weeks and then a mini cut to tighten things up a bit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Cheers mate, got Ibiza in the summer then my wedding a few weeks after.
> 
> Using these as my inspiration/goal/target


I've got 8 weeks until I go on a stag to Spain. Then I go away again 6 weeks after that for 2 weeks. So I'm in a similar boat. Ain't as lean as you though you b*stard.

Starting up again Friday of Monday (should be Monday but I'm an impatient fvck) and trying tren and mast for the first time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I've got 8 weeks until I go on a stag to Spain. Then I go away again 6 weeks after that for 2 weeks. So I'm in a similar boat. Ain't as lean as you though you b*stard.
> 
> Starting up again Friday of Monday (should be Monday but I'm an impatient fvck) and trying tren and mast for the first time


Mast is great, just doesn't like me though.

My hair is already a bit thinner than it was and mast accelerates it.

Will be 40 soon though, so not doing to badly just yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Just like hearing different people's views and methods mate and then seeing which would best suit me.
> 
> Tagged you as I know your doing a similar approach that I'll be doing.


I think what worked best for me was no carbs. Not low carbs, NO CARBS.

Felt best on that tbh! Which wasn't what I expected.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Will get a cheeky leg shot up when the Mrs gets back from bingo!


 25.5"


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Mast is great, just doesn't like me though.
> 
> My hair is already a bit thinner than it was and mast accelerates it.
> 
> Will be 40 soon though, so not doing to badly just yet


I think I'm gonna enjoy the cycle, well I hope so anyway. Not massively fussed about the hair as I shave mine off, still don't wanna be bald lol

I've gone for apollo mast325 so give me a couple more weeks to lean up a bit more before it kicks in. If like a full pack out before I go. Will be pvssed if I've not


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Pretty tough to say without seeing you.
> 
> With fats at 110 already, I'd be making gradual bumps in carbs..
> 
> ...


Pretty much this, its what i've just done with @R0BLET, addding carbs in slowly as he'll blow up, because he even looked at a grain of rice on his cut and he gained 8 pounds.

If you are still wanting to cut for a couple weeks, i'd drop the fats as well but that depends on how sensisitive you are with carbs. if you gain easily with carbs then i'd maybe leave them as they are and reduce fats a little and just add in maybe a little bit more cardio to increase your deficit and some stims


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much this, its what i've just done with @R0BLET, addding carbs in slowly as he'll blow up, because he even looked at a grain of rice on his cut and he gained 8 pounds.
> 
> If you are still wanting to cut for a couple weeks, i'd drop the fats as well but that depends on how sensisitive you are with carbs. if you gain easily with carbs then i'd maybe leave them as they are and reduce fats a little and just add in maybe a little bit more cardio to increase your deficit and some stims


So for the rest of the cut, decrease fats but increase carbs?

Something like this 

I'm keeping daily cals at a constant whether its rest/cardio/weights other than a banana and a scoop of whey pwo from weight training.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24

Another quick question.

When I'm in my bulk phase, what do I do with PWO?

Do I have this in addition to my daily calories that I'd have on a rest day?

What would be recommended for pwo macro wise?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Post workout macro wise? A decent protein and carb meal, with minimal fat.
> 
> Dont really undersstand the other question


I meant as I'm currently cutting, my pwo falls within my daily deficit other than a banana and a scoop of whey.

When I begin to bulk, should the pwo be in addition to my set daily cals?

How much pro/carb would you recommend for this, roughly for 1 hour weights?

My main meal will then be consumed an hour later of high pro/carb


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> When you bulk nothing changes you just have your set calories and you hit them each day, if thats what you mean - for some reason I find the question really hard to understand lol. Either I'm stupid or its worded wrong
> 
> Eg, if you're going to have a PWO meal, yes it should be counted for in your set calories for the day.
> 
> Recent study showed (I can get the link, or at least try and find it) for each meal try get 30g of protein at least but 50 is a nice number to aim (depending on how many meals you're gonna eat a day) as for carbs just as many as you want really. I'm a carb fiend, I eat as many as I can lol at every point of the day.


How about this then:

Bulking cals set at 3000 per day (rest day)

Training day - 3000 cals + pwo?

i.e 50g whey and 50g oats as an example straight after training.

So this would then equate to an additional 400 cals on top of the normal 3000 cals to compensate for energy expenditure from weight training.

Does that help??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Ok I see.. well my preference is to eat the same calories everyday. However... if on a training day I'm mega hungry, and say my allowance was 3000 and I ate 3500, I'd eat 2500 the next day to make up for it (if I was really bothered, as an example).
> 
> But usually, I just have the same calories training days and rest days. But if you want to do as above, yeah that can work just fine. Although, 400 cals is quite a lot to burn in a training session, you'd be suprised, it's probably a lot less. Exercise burns little calories in the grand scheme of things.


Will probably just stick to a banana and a scoop of whey then in addition to my daily calories after weights then.

I knew we'd get there in the end ha ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> @TommyBananas @R0BLET @liam0810 @ah24
> 
> Another quick question.
> 
> ...


Just something that fits in your macros mate

Now I'm on coco pops, almond milk and whey


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> When you bulk nothing changes you just have your set calories and you hit them each day, if thats what you mean - for some reason I find the question really hard to understand lol. Either I'm stupid or its worded wrong
> 
> Eg, if you're going to have a PWO meal, yes it should be counted for in your set calories for the day.
> 
> Recent study showed (I can get the link, or at least try and find it) for each meal try get 30g of protein at least but 50 is a nice number to aim (depending on how many meals you're gonna eat a day) as for carbs just as many as you want really. I'm a carb fiend, I eat as many as I can lol at every point of the day.


yep as Tommy says you should count all calories you get as they all count mate.

i am for around 45-50g protein per meal and carbs just see how you go, if you feel like you're gaining too much sh1t cut them back, if not enough increase them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> yep as Tommy says you should count all calories you get as they all count mate.
> 
> i am for around 45-50g protein per meal and carbs just see how you go, if you feel like you're gaining too much sh1t cut them back, if not enough increase them


So basically have the same amount of calories everyday, regardless if training day or rest day?

Cheers


----------

